# farmall 504 tachometer



## SlimPickins (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a 1967 Farmall 504 gas and would like to install a tachometer. Anyone have any knowledge or ideas on this subject. I don't know if maybe I can install an electric one or mechanical? Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking around on line, it appears that there is a factory tach for that tractor. It may have been an option on yours, or just removed at some point in the past if you don't have one already. If it was an option, you should be able to purchase the requisite parts and install it. Here's what they look like:


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

As a help see att parts breakdown from CNH North America web parts listing!!


----------

